# Steelseries Products Causing shutdown freeze/hanging?



## xvinaykle (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi, as the title said and since i couldn't really find any forums/google sources regarding about this topic, i would just like to ask if anyone who uses steelseries products have or had experienced computer shutdown freeze/hangs. Tried asking the steelseries support system but they don't bother to reply and stuff, so i decided to ask around in some forums for advices. Anyone help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Does the same thing happen on a different PC?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Which Steelseries products do you have and which Engine version is installed?

I have a Siberia V2 3.5mm and a Sensei, Engine 2.8.x (disabled), it 'felt' like it was interfering, or being interfered with somehow, since disabling the Engine, no such feeling.

You do need to check your Power settings: Frequently Asked Questions - What should I ALWAYS do before I install a new product onto a Windows computer?


----------



## xvinaykle (Aug 31, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Does the same thing happen on a different PC?


Hi, I only have 1 PC, So i wouldn't know if it happen on another PC




satrow said:


> Which Steelseries products do you have and which Engine version is installed?
> 
> I have a Siberia V2 3.5mm and a Sensei, Engine 2.8.x (disabled), it 'felt' like it was interfering, or being interfered with somehow, since disabling the Engine, no such feeling.
> 
> You do need to check your Power settings: Frequently Asked Questions - What should I ALWAYS do before I install a new product onto a Windows computer?



I am using Steelseries Apex keyboard and a sensei raw, i tried both with having engine installed and uninstalled, but the problem still persist, engine version the latest 2.8.x


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Many causes of freezes/hangs and shutdown problems are down to drive problems, faulty power settings and over sensitive security software.

We could really do with the full history and a good description of your problem to try to work out where to begin troubleshooting. Following the BSOD data collection method and attaching the requested zipped folder would give us access to loaded drivers, error details and a lot more besides: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html

If you have, or can borrow, a 'standard' mouse/keyboard, then a full uninstall of all Steelseries software plus a full uninstall of the hardware and drivers from Device Manager would go a long way towards pinpointing your issue. Uninstall/replace one device at a time so that you still have a (hopefully) working device to click the Continue/OK buttons during the uninstall and to trigger the shutdown so you can remove the uninstalled device(s).

Follow that up by checking for 'hidden' devices belonging to Steelseries in Device Manager and by using DriverView to see if any SS drivers are still being loaded: Tweak Device Manager for a more Complete View of Devices and DriverView: Loaded Windows Drivers List

If an SS driver is still being loaded, we'll need the full properties details from Device Manager for it to check whether it's safe to do a simple uninstall of the driver. Removing a 'remnant' driver that's set to startup as 'Boot' might cause a BSOD and require rolling back to 'Last known good' before the PC will start successfully.


----------

